# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  New family in the Bay

## Abigail

Not much info on them at the moment. They're three guys, one is called Heath Braxton, played by Dan Ewing, the second Brax played by Steve Peacocke. The youngest is Casey, payed by Lincoln Younes.

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2011), lizann (05-01-2011), tammyy2j (03-01-2011)

----------


## Abigail

Also, the promo for the new season can be seen here

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2011), tammyy2j (03-01-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Looks like lots to look forward to  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Some more male totty for the bay

----------


## thestud2k7

cant wait for the 2011 season

they look like trouble with an capital T

----------


## lizann

Are they all one family?

----------


## Abigail

Yes, the Braxton's.

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away's series producer Cameron Welsh has promised that fans can expect the soap to feature "more action" this year.

The show's boss confirmed that many of the more dramatic moments in store will centre around a new surf gang called the River Boys, who cause a stir as they make their presence known in Summer Bay.

Speaking to TV Week about this year's plots, Welsh explained: "There are lots of big storylines coming up - probably more action than we saw last year, mostly brought about by the introduction of the River Boys."

He continued: "Angelo will face a challenge to his business with the arrival of the River Boys. Angelo and the River Boys will definitely butt heads, but he's not the only resident to be thrown by their arrival. 

"These boys are going to shake up the Bay like we've never seen before. And yes, some confrontations will get physical."

However, Welsh added that his main aim is to "continue to explore characters' relationships" in the months ahead.

He said: "Not just romances, but relationships between friends, brothers and sisters, fathers and sons, and so on. Some of these relationships will be severely tested and others will be strengthened."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ada Nicodemou has praised the decision to introduce a new group of bad boys to Summer Bay.

As first revealed earlier this month, fans of the soap can expect drama and conflict this year as a surf gang called the River Boys cause a stir among the Bay's residents.

Speaking on Sunrise, Nicodemou confirmed that her character Leah Patterson-Baker will have particular cause for concern as her son VJ (Felix Dean) will befriend the newcomers.

Discussing the River Boys, the actress explained: "They'll shake it all up a bit. VJ also gets [involved] - he starts surfing with them as well, which is a bit scary for Leah!"

Asked whether Leah becomes protective over her son as a result, she replied: "Yeah, of course she does. It's good to have people come in and shake the show up a bit - a lot of drama. They're very good."

Nicodemou also said that she is enjoying the opportunity to further explore the relationship between Leah and VJ.

She commented: "VJ's growing up, so I get to work with Felix a lot. That's been a lot of fun - dealing with being a single mum and the struggles of all that."

DS

----------


## alan45

Ada Nicodemou has said that her Home and Away character has more romantic drama in her future.

The actress told fans during an online chat that she hopes Leah Patterson will have a positive 12 months ahead, following her many heartaches.

Nicodemou said on the show's official Australian website: "I would love to think she will have a good year as she has been so unlucky in love but I have a feeling our fans will be happy for a while at least.

"She does fall in love again, but maybe it isn't Elijah (Jay Laga'aia) - stay tuned for more."

The Summer Bay regular also revealed that her first on-screen partner Vinnie Patterson (Ryan Kwanten) has been her favourite love interest in her 11 years on the show.

She added: "If I could choose anyone in the world [for Leah's next boyfriend], I would choose Robert Downey Jr or maybe Brad Pitt if he wasn't free - or Rob Lowe."

----------


## Perdita

Â© Five
Home and Away welcomes surf gang The River Boys to the soap next week.

The three bad boys, made up of the Braxton brothers, are thought to have been inspired by former professional surfer Koby Abberton and his gang the Bra boys.

The River Boys are set to create a stir on Summer Bay but Abberton, who was previously romantically linked to Paris Hilton, insisted that he isn't bothered by the characters.

He told Australian radio Nova FM: "I've had some of the hottest girls in the world call me a scumbag, do you really think I care what Home and Away are doing?

"I'm a bit more worried about what Alf thinks when the River Boys get to Home and Away."

Actors Steve Peacocke, Lincoln Younes and Dan Ewing, who play the River Boys, spend almost an hour having their tattoos painted on for the show every day.

Abberton commented: "Get some real tattoos, you pansies."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Cast and crew of Home and Away are about to start filming in Hawaii for forthcoming episodes of the soap, it has been revealed.

Series producer Cameron Welsh announced the news on Twitter, confirming that stars of the Summer Bay show were due to arrive in Honolulu today for "a full week of shooting".

Asked to reveal the reason for the overseas filming, Welsh told a fan: "Sorry, love to tell you more but it's a big story - more details soon."

Meanwhile, The Sunday Telegraph has reported that Samara Weaving (Indigo Walker) is one of five cast members who will be filming in Hawaii for a "powerful storyline".

Weaving told the newspaper: "It will surprise and excite fans. It's something big."

Home and Away bosses have previously filmed special episodes of the soap in London.

DS

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away bosses have revealed the identities of the cast members who will be filming special episodes of the soap in Hawaii.

On Saturday, it was announced that stars of the Summer Bay show were due to arrive in Honolulu for "a full week of shooting".

At the time, Samara Weaving - who plays Indigo Walker on the programme - was the only cast member whose involvement had been confirmed.

However, a statement on Home and Away's official website has now named Luke Mitchell (Romeo Smith), Robert Mammone (Sid Walker) and Georgie Parker (Roo Stewart) as the other cast members who have travelled overseas for the special shoot.

Series producer Cameron Welsh commented: "We've got a great storyline and the locations we're shooting in are stunning - almost as good as Summer Bay. 

"It's an exciting opportunity for the show to do something different and expand the stories we tell."

The episodes are due to air later this year.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Hawaii filming suffered an unexpected hitch yesterday due to poor weather.

As revealed at the weekend, members of the soap's cast and crew are currently shooting a special block of episodes in Honolulu.

However, writing on Twitter, series producer Cameron Welsh confessed that there had been a brief setback due to a downpour of rain.

He told his online followers: "First day of shooting started well and now it's raining in Waikiki! They say it never rains here!! Please stop!!"

Later in the day, Welsh added that the rain had stopped and filming was going well.

"That's a wrap on day one in Hawaii! Great to be directing again - so far so good," he said. "Awesome local crew here and our cast: the best!"

Meanwhile, writing from Sydney, show favourite Ada Nicodemou (Leah Patterson-Baker) remarked: "Hoping the shoot is going well in Hawaii. Maybe Leah can go on the next trip?"

Samara Weaving (Indigo Walker), Luke Mitchell (Romeo Smith), Robert Mammone (Sid Walker) and Georgie Parker (Roo Stewart) have been confirmed as the cast members who are filming in Hawaii, though storyline details are currently being kept under wraps.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Home And Away actor Dan Ewing has revealed there is a softer side to his character. 

The Australian hunk, who plays River Boy Heath Braxton in the Five soap, claims fans may see that the Summer Bay troublemaker is not all he seems.

"I think even the toughest guys in the Bay have a soft side. It's actually very interesting to watch it unfold and I love finding out why these guys have become who they are," he said.

Dan hinted: "You will see more and more vulnerable aspects to the boys but don't worry, they won't lose the River Boy edge."

While the trio are making enemies in Summer Bay, Dan reckons they will soon find friends.

"Well, it's easy to see who Brax and Casey 'befriend'. Heath also gets very close to a certain lady..." he teased, without giving away any names.

Like his bad boy alter-ego, Dan enjoys sports and keeping fit, but just can't agree with some of the things Heath gets up to.

"In many ways, yes I am like him - (in) loving a party, the outdoors, staying in shape, (and) having a laugh but Heath engages in criminal activities that I certainly don't," he said.

"I love the character so much. After all the bad boys get to do the coolest stuff!" he added.

PA

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have stirred up life in Summer Bay this year with the introduction of a new surf gang called the River Boys, led by Darryl 'Brax' Braxton. Next week, as the behaviour of the bad boys starts to spiral out of control, police sergeant Charlie Buckton (Esther Anderson) feels compelled to sort it out once and for all - putting her on a collision course with Brax. When Charlie confronts him over his group's antics, Brax rebels by planting a kiss on her - causing him to be arrested on the spot! Here, Steve Peacocke - who plays Brax - chats to Digital Spy about the storyline and how he's settling in at Home and Away.

When did you first hear about the role of Brax and what was the audition process like?
"I first heard about the role from my agent and was initially not sure I'd suit the role, being from the country. But when I got past that and looked at the type of person Brax was, I thought I could offer something - I've been around blokes like him my whole life. The audition process was a lot of fun. In the call back I got to work with Esther, which was a lot of fun and a big help. It takes the nerves away a bit when you're working with someone who's as good as her and who has no ego." 

How was the character of Brax first described to you? 
"As the leader of an outlaw surfie gang. I thought of all the blokes I've met working and playing sport who are feared but also able to lead men. They are generally pretty unassuming and laid back because they are confident that they can handle things when push comes to shove." 

Since you've started filming as Brax, has anything about him surprised you or been different from what you expected?
"Not really - I've learnt a lot from playing the character, though. He comes from a completely different set of circumstances from me. He exists in a world that I was always taught was wrong. But his motivation is universal - he wants to make something of himself and escape a 'normal' life. I could relate to that because it involves a lot of risk. I guess acting does too." 

The River Boys received quite a lot of coverage in the media before they appeared on screen for the first time. Were you surprised by all the attention?
"I was surprised by it and I didn't really like it. I've always been someone to do the job first and then see if people like it. Having said that, it was comforting to know that the producers had enough confidence in what they were seeing us do each day to get the word out before we went to air. And as far as I know, it's paid off. People are enjoying the new storyline." 

Do you think it's more fun to play the bad boy than a clean-cut character?
"It's fun to play any character when you find the good and bad sides of them. We all have the capacity for both." 

We're about to see Brax kiss Charlie when she orders him to keep his gang under control. Does he like her romantically or is he just trying to show her who's boss?
"It's a bit of both. For a bloke like Brax, Charlie is pretty ideal - she's smart, sexy and is strong enough to take him on. He's all about testing himself and he knows he'll be running a gauntlet if he pursues her. She's got that X-factor he can't ignore. After the arrest, things will develop dangerously between them. It'll be tense to watch!"

Do you get on well with Lincoln Younes and Daniel Ewing, who play your on-screen brothers?
"Yeah. We are all share a few traits with our characters, so being out together is always a lot of fun. Dan gets us into trouble, I get us out of trouble and Linc sits back and shakes his head!" 

As well as Lincoln, Daniel and Esther, who have you been sharing a lot of screen time with?
"Esther is top fun to work with and a really, really talented actress, so I've been lucky. Luke Jacobz and I have also had a heap of scenes together and he's the same - very professional, talented and one of the funniest people I've met."

How welcoming have the Home and Away cast been and what was your first day on set like?
"It's the best working environment and best job I've had. Ever. My first day I was running a bit late and almost swung my car into Ray Meagher's car when I was parking. I'd been working till midnight at my old job and was due up at Palmy at 5am. I got there at 5.05am, had that near-miss, and then sprinted over to wardrobe. He was kind enough to let it slide!"

Are you looking forward to working with Ray properly when he returns to Home and Away following his break?
"I'm really looking forward to when he gets back. I'm told he loves rugby so, given how much I enjoy it, I'm sure we'll have a bit to talk about. He is a Queenslander though, which means we are technically sworn enemies. It'll be interesting!"

----------

tammyy2j (15-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Esther Anderson has revealed that her alter ego Charlie Buckton will struggle to deal with her daughter Ruby's new relationship in coming weeks.

Ruby (Rebecca Breeds) recently had her heart broken by Summer Bay heartthrob Romeo (Luke Mitchell), but is soon to embark on a relationship with Casey (Lincoln Younes) - the younger brother of Charlie's love interest Brax (Steve Peacocke).

However, while Charlie encounters difficulties tempering Ruby's behaviour, Brax lends some unexpectedly helpful advice.

Anderson told TV Week: "Ruby's at that age where she is quite impressionable, and Charlie doesn't want to see her getting hurt. She's only very recently been in a relationship with Romeo, and Charlie is concerned about her moving from one guy to the next too quickly.

"She's not prepared to listen, but Brax does get through to her on some level and I think that surprises her. He offers the first bit of good advice that she's heard in relation to parenting so, as much as she doesn't want to admit it, he does get through."

She said of Charlie and Brax's future: "It's a great struggle for Charlie and Brax, and it shows that you can't choose who you fall for. It's sizzling because they both want one thing, but they can't really go there."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Lincoln Younes has admitted that he does not share many similarities with his character Casey Braxton.

The actor has been appearing on the Summer Bay drama for just over a month, portraying the youngest member of the troublesome River Boys gang.

Asked by Holy Soap whether he is anything like Casey, Younes replied: "Not really. Casey is the epitome of teenage angst. He has no idea who he is, how he should be around others, and at times is very impressionable. He also has deep anger issues.

"In real life, I'm a very happy person, and though I have gone through some of these things, I'd like to think I've moved past them by now."

Discussing the possibility that the River Boys could have softer sides, he said: "They all certainly do, however this is uncovered at different times for all of them. 

"Casey is definitely the first to display softer emotions, mostly around Ruby. Heath and Brax, however, show hints of sensitivity or insecurity at a slower pace, and these are usually revealed around crises."

Fans in the UK will see Casey stir up some trouble in the Bay this week as he goes on a joyride and grows closer to Ruby.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has revealed that he is hoping to pursue a film career in the future.

The actor, who has been appearing as Summer Bay bad boy Brax since the beginning of the year, confirmed that he would like to search for work in the US at some point.

Peacocke told TV Week: "My agent wants me to go over there quick smart, but I just want to enjoy this and get better. But that is definitely my goal, because the Americans make so many movies."

Reflecting on his Home and Away success, he continued: "The good thing about my family is we love cutting people down in a fun way, so there's no chance of me getting a big head. 

"I'm not saying I'm the world's best actor or anything, but I'm keen to learn and I just don't think I could do anything else. So however long I stay on the show, I'll have done something good."

Peacocke also admitted that he doubted himself when he first joined the cast of Home and Away.

"For the first five weeks of filming, I didn't feel like I deserved to be there and sort of thought I was a bit of a phoney because I've never been through drama school," he said.

Peacocke's on-screen brother Dan Ewing (Heath) also recently expressed a desire to find film work.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lincoln Younes has confirmed that his character Casey Braxton is hiding a "disturbing" secret.

Casey recently served a short sentence in juvenile detention after committing arson, but viewers do not yet know the full story of what happened while he was locked up.

A new plotline on the soap will see Casey fear that his secret could be exposed as his friend Tyler, who he met in juvie, starts spending more and more time in Summer Bay.

Younes told TV Week: "It's something very bad and disturbing - and he hasn't told a single person. The only person who could expose it is Tyler, because he was the only witness.

"Since he got back to the Bay, he's been putting on this faÃ§ade - acting as though everything is normal and he's fixed. But with Tyler around, that faÃ§ade is slowly starting to crumble."

Hinting at what the secret could be, the actor continued: "Tyler was in danger and he was a person that Casey was friends with in juvie and was protective of. Then, when Tyler had his life threatened one day, Casey reacted in a way that Brax and Heath have never done."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and late March on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

tammyy2j (20-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did he attack someone or was he raped would be my guesses

----------

